# Enjoy your vacation



## anialuo

Hi,
I was wondering how to say "Enjoy your vacation".
My try:
祝你假期过地开心/
祝你度假度地开心-Can I say it this way???

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raina-flower

very good, two sentences all right


----------



## xiaolijie

I'll leave the judgement of the sentences to native speakers but I know the 地 in those sentences should be 得.


----------



## SuperXW

No problem if you say it.  But just like xiaolijie said, 地 should use the character 得. 
A simpler way could be: 祝你假期开心！/祝你度假开心！


----------



## viajero_canjeado

Or even 祝旅途順利 (if someone's taking a trip)，or 度假愉快!


----------



## dhdhl00

xiaolijie said:


> I'll leave the judgement of the sentences to native speakers but I know the 地 in those sentences should be 得.



Your chinese is so well that I feel hot on my face .And I had never distinguished these three words 的  得  地，you have had a lesson to me and I should learn what difference are there among  in  them .


----------



## blancey

These two are incorrect. 

For 祝你假期过地开心
This sentence will be correct if 地 is replaced by 得. In  Mandarin and written Chinese, if 地 / 得 is not a noun, they usually  serve as an adverb to change the nature of an adjective in order to  describe the action (=verb). 地 is usually placed before verb and 得 is  placed after a verb.

E.g. 愉快地學習, 辛勤地工作.
E.g. 過得怎麼, 跑得比別人快.

For 祝你度假度地开心-Can I say it this way???
This is completely incorrect! The second 度 is non-sense in this sentence. 度假 is a verb to illustrate the action in this sentence and I don't find any meaning & need for the 2nd 度 here.

For enjoy the vocation, I would say 祝你假期愉快(/開心), if it is involved a trip/travel, I would say 祝你旅途愉快(/開心)
Furthermore, 愉快 is more polite and formal than 開心 although they are same meaning in nature.


----------



## SuperXW

blancey said:


> These two are incorrect.
> 
> This sentence will be correct if 地 is replaced by 得. In Mandarin and written Chinese, if 地 / 得 is not a noun, they usually serve as an adverb to change the nature of an adjective in order to describe the action (=verb). 地 is usually placed before verb and 得 is placed after a verb.
> 
> E.g. 愉快地學習, 辛勤地工作.
> E.g. 過得怎麼, 跑得比別人快.
> 
> For 祝你度假度地开心-Can I say it this way???
> This is completely incorrect! The second 度 is non-sense in this sentence. 度假 is a verb to illustrate the action in this sentence and I don't find any meaning & need for the 2nd 度 here.


 
地： adverb (or modifier 修飾語) + 地 + verb
得： verb + 得 + adverb (or modifier 修飾語)

祝你度假度地开心！ Actually, not too bad in Mandarin.  Although 度得…… is a little bit rare, I think it's acceptable in colloquial Chinese.
度 is the verb, 假 is a none. 度 is equal to 過 in this contex. Of course you can find this meaning in the dictionary.


----------



## blancey

SuperXW said:


> 地： adverb (or modifier 修飾語) + 地 + verb
> 得： verb + 得 + adverb (or modifier 修飾語)
> 
> 祝你度假度地开心！ Actually, not too bad in Mandarin. Although 度得…… is a little bit rare, I think it's acceptable in colloquial Chinese.
> 度 is the verb, 假 is a none. 度 is equal to 過 in this contex. Of course you can find this meaning in the dictionary.


 
I think in both spoken (Mandarin) and written Chinese, the expression 度得開心 is weird as written Chinese is almost the same as Mandarin after the May Fourth Movement. I don't think it's correct to use 度得開心, firstly if 度 is a verb, 度假 will be changed to noun. It’s non-sense for a noun called 度假 because 度假 is actually a verb phrase describing the nature of the activity and action involved, that’s to have/having fun during vocation (normally not holiday as it’s a meaning for a longer leave). Secondly, I can’t see the exact meaning for 度 as a verb. What does it mean? I agree with you it will be appropriate and make sense if it is replaced by 過.

However, if it is spoken in Cantonese, which is one of the spoken form of Chinese commonly used in Guangdong Province), it will be make sense to speak 度假度得開心, because the grammatical structure of Cantonese is different from Mandarin and written Chinese, as mentioned previously Mandarin and written Chinese are almost the same, they are interchangeable.


----------



## SuperXW

Hi, blancey!
I agree with you, that 度得 is somehow redundant and rare in the sentence. But still, I think it's acceptable.
When reviewing the character individually, it's easy to understand its meaning as a verb meaning "spend". 
汉典 http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi/ZdicE5ZdicBAZdicA6.htm
度10. 过，由此到彼：度日。度假。欢度新春。
It could be considered a "transitive verb". So long as the object (日、假、新春) appears clearly in the sentence, people would have no trouble to understand it.

By the way, although it means 过, we can't replace it with 过 because we don't have such a phrase(word/compound) "过假". So we can't say 过假过得开心。
And I believe "做某事做得……" is a proper structure in Chinese grammar. 

So, like it or not, you'll hear people say...
看他干活干得起劲！
祝你打球打得开心！
Also, sometimes, 祝你度假度得开心！


----------



## blancey

SuperXW said:


> Hi, blancey!





SuperXW said:


> I agree with you, that 度得 is somehow redundant and rare in the sentence. But still, I think it's acceptable.
> When reviewing the character individually, it's easy to understand its meaning as a verb meaning "spend".
> 汉典 http://www.zdic.net/zd/zi/ZdicE5ZdicBAZdicA6.htm
> 度10. 过，由此到彼：度日。度假。欢度新春。
> It could be considered a "transitive verb". So long as the object (日、假、新春) appears clearly in the sentence, people would have no trouble to understand it.
> 
> By the way, although it means 过, we can't replace it with 过 because we don't have such a phrase(word/compound) "过假". So we can't say 过假过得开心。
> And "做某事做得……" is a proper structure in Chinese grammar.
> 
> So, like it or not, you'll hear people say...
> 看他干活干得起劲！
> 祝你打球打得开心！
> Also, sometimes, 祝你度假度得开心！


 
I can see your point but I think you misunderstood my points. It's no doubt for the term 度假. It's a correct and commonly used expression for illustrating how to spend the vocation, i.e. go travelling during vocation. What I doubt is about the "度得" because the verb phrase 度假 already illustrate you spend your vocation for travelling, otherwise you probably say 假期 or even 放假, that's why I would say it's a verb phrase. If 度得 is replaced by 過得, i.e. 祝你度假過得開心, 過得 will be an adverb phrase to describe the verb phrase. Without considering the grammatical problem, I think the difference between 度得 & 過得 is what you focus on, 度得 focus on the vocation as a whole whereas 過得 focus on every single moment during the trip you spent.

However, I do agree, for a native speaker would understand the sentence "祝你度假度得開心" but it's a weird and improper expression.

Please feel free to comment on my points. It's good to have different views through two native speakers.


----------



## xiaolijie

> However, I do agree, for a native speaker would understand the sentence "祝你度假度得開心" but it's a weird and improper expression.


I think the debate so far may leave the OP confused, not knowing what's wrong with his sentence. 
"祝你度假度得開心" is fine grammatically, (just as good as 他做饭做得很好), but the problem is sometimes native speakers may choose to use certain combinations more than others, and this is a matter of usage and collocations, and not grammar. So this is the more advanced stage that a learner must get to in order to sound more idiomatic, more like native speakers, and this is the difference between 祝你度假度得開心 and 祝你度假开心.



> 祝你度假過得開心, 過得 will be an adverb phrase to describe the verb phrase.


I think 度假 in this sentence is now a Noun (and not a V+N as in the previous sentence), so this sentence is also ok (if 度假 can ever be considered a noun, that is), just as good as 祝你生日過得開心.


----------



## Ghabi

xiaolijie said:


> "祝你度假度得開心" is fine grammatically, (just as good as 他做饭做得很好),


This is not exactly fine. du4 when meaning "to pass/spend" is a bound morpheme, and cannot be used alone. You can say 以後的日子怎麼過？ but not *以後的日子怎麼度? du4 is a free morpheme only when it’s used to mean "to help someone to become a Buddha/Taoist Immortal" as in 度他成仙.


----------



## xiaolijie

Not exactly abound morpheme, Ghabi:
度一次假, 度几天假, 度一个星期的假, 度得起假, etc.

As I mentioned earlier, people choose not to use  度假度得很开心 because repeating the verb is not too elegant, but they do say: 假度得很开心.

Here is a real example for you:
这假度得真悠闲，孩子一定喜欢！

Cheers,


----------



## BODYholic

blancey said:


> However, I do agree, for a native speaker would understand the sentence "祝你度假度得開心" but it's a weird and improper expression.


 
I'm kind of with you on this. It's without doubt that I've ever heard this spilled by native speakers, it just sounded overly colloquial to the point that I think these speakers are simply too lazy to word it more intelligently!

The second "度" only make sense because it is *tied* very closely with "度假" which serves as a context. Otherwise, it makes little sense.

Example:
A: "刚度假回来吗？" 
B: "对呀。" 
A: "*度*得怎样啊？" 

Another example is if I "去吊丧(sang1)", and someone asks me "吊得怎样啊？" or "你会吊到几点？" or "吊完了没？". Yes, native speakers say those but they sound so wrong, albeit amusing, to me.



anialuo said:


> Hi,
> I was wondering how to say "Enjoy your vacation".
> My try:
> 祝你假期过地得开心/
> 祝你度假度地开心-Can I say it this way???
> 
> Thanks in advance!


 
As a new learner, I would advise against using those colloquial phrases. Your first sentence, discounting the typographical error, is understandable.

Personally, I would pick something short and concise. "度假愉快!" is my choice.



viajero_canjeado said:


> Or even 祝旅途順利 (if someone's taking a trip)，or 度假愉快!


----------



## Ghabi

BODYholic said:


> The second "度" only make sense because it is *tied* very closely with "度假" which serves as a context. Otherwise, it makes little sense.


Well said, Body.



> ... and someone asks me "吊得怎样啊？" or  "你会吊到几点？" or  "吊完了没？". Yes, native speakers say those but they sound so wrong, albeit amusing, to me.


I think every Cantonese speaker just loves this example.


----------



## SuperXW

So far I think we all have the same opinion on 度假度得……. It's hard to say whether it's 100% correct or incorrect because we don't have any official book to regulate its usage. It's not the best but it's understandable. I think we can leave it like that. 
I'm amazed how many native Cantonese speaker are here. I myself grew up in Beijing, I learnt Cantonese at 19. I don't know whether this fact would affect our choices on the words.


----------



## FRee^ARouND

I found it's intersting for so many people to dicuss it(even involves the grammar...which I just saw in primary school...)
I don't know how to say it in any other parts of world that uses Chinese.
But in mainland, we never use 这个假期度得怎么样
instead we use 这个假期过得怎么样
though I'm totally agreed on what  *BODYholic* said i.e. "
The second "度" only make sense because it is *tied* very closely with "度假" which serves as a context. Otherwise, it makes little sense."

But I think 过 is different, it can appears alone, which well-accepted in written Chinese. 
e.g. 人生因该过得很充实

by the way,
祝你假期过得开心 is what anialo wants, as we use it in daily life.


----------



## cherine

*Moderator note:*

*Dear all,*
*I understand you need to specify the Chinese variation/dialect you're using when giving an answer. But please remember that there's no need to discuss these variations/dialects themselves, nor the politics and/or geography behind them in this thread or any other thread which doesn't have these questions as a topic. I just removed 12 off-topic from this thread, and I hope you will remember to always stay on topic, as per the WordReference rules.*

*Thank you all. *

*Cherine*
*Moderator *


----------



## Razzle Storm

xiaolijie said:


> Not exactly abound morpheme, Ghabi:
> 度一次假, 度几天假, 度一个星期的假, 度得起假, etc.
> 
> As I mentioned earlier, people choose not to use  度假度得很开心 because repeating the verb is not too elegant, but they do say: 假度得很开心.
> 
> Here is a real example for you:
> 这假度得真悠闲，孩子一定喜欢！
> 
> Cheers,



Aren't your first examples still bound morphemes? They all still have 度假 in them, with a time/condition modifier in between. Are those considered something different linguistically? I think what Ghabi was getting at was that the second 度 doesn't have anything attached to it, which sounds awkward? 

Also, I would agree that 假度得很开心 this is fine, but I wonder what this would be considered linguistically. Do you know if it is still a bound morpheme, since the 假 is still technically attached to it?


----------



## xiaolijie

> Aren't your first examples still bound morphemes?


A "bound morpheme" in linguistics strictly means a form that cannot be split from another. Otherwise, everything in a sentence is "bound" in one way or another.

Sorry, this is as far as I can go from the immediate topic (and from the warning in the post above yours )


----------



## Ghabi

It's not off-topic since it's relevant to the question of why *度假度得開心 doesn't sound natural in OP's question. As Bodyholic and Razzle Storm suggest, the examples given in Post#14 are all permutations of the word 度假, and 度 is not really free from its partner. It's not free in the sense that you can say something like *今天度得怎樣?/*沒有你的日子我怎麼度? etc, and that's why *度得開心 doesn't sound natural.

It's not necessary to enter the fray of "what's the definition of a bound morpheme?", but I think taking a bound morpheme (or whatever label one likes) as a free one is a common pitfall in the learning of Chinese (as far as I can see), and deserves to be mentioned. I may be completely mistaken of course, but one tries to shares what one knows in a forum (as long as one doesn't flout the forum rules).


----------



## BODYholic

I was having lunch with my colleagues yesterday (Friday) and one of them said this, "哇！你 take care 他, take得不错哦。" . No one at that table had problem understanding what the second "take" means, I reckoned.

This probably helps to explain why many of us understand "度假度得開心".


----------



## xiaolijie

Here is a good example for Ghabi to reflect, in relation to the "free/ bound" status for 渡 discussed in previous posts:

*让我们大家一起来渡难关。*


----------



## viajero_canjeado

xiaolijie said:


> Here is a good example for Ghabi to reflect, in relation to the "free/ bound" status for 渡 discussed in previous posts:
> 
> *让我们大家一起来渡难关。*



Hasn't the discussion been on 度 though?


----------



## xiaolijie

viajero_canjeado said:


> Hasn't the discussion been on 度 though?


That's a good question, and is the right one, too. Thanks!
I mixed up the two *dù* ! 
(But you do see these two mixed up in many places.)

So in place of that example, here is one with the correct *dù* :

*他们要去瑞士度周末。 *


----------



## Ghabi

How is 度周末 different from  度歲/度假/度蜜月? The problem is we don't say things like *度得怎麼樣? as Bodyholic points out in Post#15. 度 is a bound morpheme (or whatever one likes to call it), but a productive one, so of course we can use it to produce new compounds.


----------



## xiaolijie

Ghabi said:


> 度 is a bound morpheme (or whatever one likes to call it), but a productive one, so of course we can use it to produce _new compounds_.


What compound is 度 being part of in 度周末? Anyway, I thought that the example would be helpful to you but take it or leave it, it's your choice.

Cheers,


----------



## viajero_canjeado

xiaolijie said:


> What compound is 度 being part of in 度周末?



I don't pretend to be a grammarian, but for what it's worth, perhaps we can look at it this way: in 度假、度周末、度蜜月 and all the other commonly-used examples listed in this thread, 度 takes a direct object: What are you 度ing (no pun intended )? I'm 度ing 假、周末、or 蜜月。

The whole "bound morpheme" deal, to my way of thinking, just means 度 won't be used intransitively (that is, with no object). That's why the intransitive-friendly 煮 can work in a sentence like 煮得超好吃呢!, whereas 度得怎麼樣 would leave most native speakers scratching their heads in perplexity.


----------



## xiaolijie

viajero_canjeado said:


> The whole "bound morpheme" deal, to my way of thinking, just means 度 won't be used intransitively (that is, with no object). That's why the intransitive-friendly 煮 can work in a sentence like 煮得超好吃呢!, whereas 度得怎麼樣 would leave most native speakers scratching their heads in perplexity.


I wouldn't want to go into this but just to say "transitive" and "bound(-morpheme)" are two completely different kettles of fish, vc. Where did you get your definition above?!

Ok, I'll be off now.


----------



## viajero_canjeado

xiaolijie said:


> I wouldn't want to go into this but just to say "transitive" and "bound(-morpheme)" are two completely different kettles of fish, vc. Where did you get your definition above?!



Hi again 小理解，

No intent to provide any definition (which any good grammarian would be happy to do), but merely connecting the dots as I see them - hence the "to my way of thinking" - in other words, illustrating the application of the abstract bound morphemes concept we've been discussing in light of a grammatical tendency that has made itself apparent to me, namely the exclusive transitivity of 度, but all the while avoiding the assertion that "transitive" and "bound(-morpheme)" are one and the same kettle of fish.  Mmmm.. fish.

So, I won't be citing any sources except intuition, but feel free to list the ones you've consulted if you feel they're relevant to the discussion. 

Cheers!


----------



## Ghabi

viajero_canjeado said:


> No intent to provide any definition (which any good grammarian would be happy to do) ...


I'm no more a grammarian than you're (I certainly prefer glamour magazines to grammar books), and my only concern in this thread is that OP (and others interested) would know how to use 度 correctly. If you know that

我想跟你一起度過今年的情人節 
我想跟你一起過今年的情人節 
我想跟你一起度今年的情人節 

when you're sweet-talking a girl, then I'm more than satisfied (even though I have to spend the day alone as usual). Call me grammar idiot. Or simply idiot. To me knowing what's the right thing to say (especially when you're sweet-talking) is what really matters.


----------



## SuperXW

Ghabi said:


> 我想跟你一起度今年的情人節


 
This discussion is endless~~~
Sorry I'm too tired to read through all the posts but Ghabi, I see you put a big red cross beside this sentence, which is disturbing me...
I know 度 here is a worse choice than 過 or 度過. You may say it's stiff. But who decides it's "correct" or "incorrect"? I bet you won't find any dictionary nor grammar book telling you "度+...的情人節 is definately wrong"... 
Remember if you google "度情人节 -过" you still get 7,590,000 results...People can surely understand this kind of talk. I hardly think it's "wrong". (Come on how can you refuse a girl just for this?)


----------



## viajero_canjeado

SuperXW said:


> I know 度 here is a worse choice than 過 or 度過. You may say it's stiff. But who decides it's "correct" or "incorrect"? I bet you won't find any dictionary nor grammar book telling you "度+...的情人節 is definately wrong"...
> Remember if you google "度情人节 -过" you still get 7,590,000 results...People can surely understand this kind of talk. I hardly think it's "wrong".



If I understand correctly, I think Ghabi's "wrong" is not intended to label a sentence as incomprehensible, but rather not in conformity with natural speech patterns of native speakers. So if 度 by itself is a worse choice than 過 or 度過, as you point out, then it's likely not to be used in real conversations except by mistake or ill-informed learners.

As for Google, it has its strong points, but reliably identifying sound grammatical usages is not one of them.

Good day!


----------



## FRee^ARouND

SuperXW said:


> This discussion is endless~~~
> Sorry I'm too tired to read through all the posts but Ghabi, I see you put a big red cross beside this sentence, which is disturbing me...
> I know 度 here is a worse choice than 過 or 度過. You may say it's stiff. But who decides it's "correct" or "incorrect"? I bet you won't find any dictionary nor grammar book telling you "度+...的情人節 is definately wrong"...
> Remember if you google "度情人节 -过" you still get 7,590,000 results...People can surely understand this kind of talk. I hardly think it's "wrong". (Come on how can you refuse a girl just for this?)



It is very interesting for me to see a guy live(or at least once lived) in Mainland who thought 度 can be a single verb.(quite a long sentence ha?)
As  viajero_canjeado said, it is a very non-native usage, though I can't tell whether it has grammar flaws. 
Plus. I think the character which real matters is 过. You can delete 渡 Without changing the meaning, but you can't do the same thing on 过


----------



## Ghabi

SuperXW said:


> This discussion is endless~~~


這個問題很有意思，涉及現代漢語裡很多有趣的方面（譬如xiaolijie在帖子＃14裡引的例子，其實值得另開一帖討論），致使我不揣謭陋，說了些外行話，管窺之見，「見笑於大方之家」了，只能說句抱歉，下一次會記著「野人獻芹」的古訓，不敢瞎侃了。



> Sorry I'm too tired to read through all the posts but Ghabi, I see you put a big red cross beside this sentence, which is disturbing me...


這更是罪過，罪過，只能再說一次抱歉。



> Remember if you google "度情人节 -过" you still get 7,590,000 results...


我看了看谷歌的搜尋結果，似乎都是新聞標題一類的東西。新聞標題，唯簡短是務，已是近乎文言的體裁了，似乎不可跟日常口語混為一談。谷歌當然很有用，但奉為圭臬，似乎頗有些風險。看，我又侃大山起來了！淺見薄識，連引玉之磚也說不上，就此打住吧。


----------



## kong.zhong

simplify it： 假期愉快！


----------

